# Smart Grinder Pro - Brew setting?



## Gemstone (May 1, 2020)

Hello!

I wonder what settings you use for brew on the Smart grinder?

I want to use it with my Moccamaster as I´ve ordered a new grinder for espresso.

Thanks!


----------

